# POTATO PEELING



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">Watch with sound on!*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">
_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">*To all who love making scalloped potatoes from scratch and potato salad but hate pee*_*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">ling the boiled potatoes, here is the **<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">solution for easy peeling.*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">

*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">Well, we do learn something new every day. **<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial, sans-serif; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white">I wished I had known about this thirty years ago. Peeling the cooked potato was the least desirable part in making a potato salad.<SPAN class=ecxApple-converted-space>Enjoy the video.
*


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I am looking at a 10 lb bag of potatoes that will need peeling...and that trick looks like a winner! 



winner winner...faster turkey dinner! :clap


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought it was great timing to post it.... Happy T day all. TB


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

might work on nice round ones but get one in there looking like this and you might have some issues


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nah...same technique...up/down...in/out...works just the same only just not the same if you are doing it yourself and not someone else...:shedevil


----------

